# can it fit?



## bad mom (Jun 20, 2009)

i am planning on geting a new tank can i put a yellow tang in a 29 gallon? or do i need a bigger tank?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

a bigger tank for any tang. a pair of clowns would be nice.


----------

